# Weekly competition 2009-12



## AvGalen (Mar 19, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R F' R2 F U2 
*2. *F' U2 F' R2 U F R U2 
*3. *F2 R2 F' U2 F' R U F' 
*4. *R' F2 U' R U' R F R2 U' 
*5. *R U' F2 U R' U F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 L' F2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D B' F' D R D2 L2 D' F R' (21f)
*2. *U2 B2 L' D2 R D2 R B2 L' R' B2 U F' L2 U' R2 F' L U2 R U' (21f)
*3. *D2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 F' D' B2 L U R' B D' F L2 R2 (21f)
*4. *D2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F2 R F' U' R' D2 B2 R (20f)
*5. *B2 U2 R F2 D2 L F2 L F2 U2 R' U2 R' U B U R' B' R U' R (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Fw' F2 Uw2 B2 L R2 Fw L' Rw R' Fw' Rw' R' Uw L Rw' Uw Rw F Rw2 Uw Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw2 U Fw2 R D Uw2 R2 F2 Rw2 F D' Uw B D' R2
*2. *U2 Rw2 U2 L2 Fw' L' Rw2 R F2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 F L' Rw R' F L2 Rw R' D Fw' L' Rw' B2 Fw' F' Uw' L R2 Uw2 F2 L' Rw' R2 F Uw U'
*3. *D' L' D L Fw Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 F2 D' U2 R' Uw L D' Uw' U2 B2 Rw R' Fw' L' Rw' D' Rw R D L2 F' L2 U' R2 D Rw' Uw' Fw D2 Uw' U2
*4. *U' Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F L' F2 L B2 L U2 Fw L R2 U F2 Uw B Fw F' R B' R2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 D2 B2 Fw' Rw F2 L' D R2 Fw' L2 Rw2 F L
*5. *F' U R B' Fw F2 L Rw B' F D' Rw Uw U' Rw U' F2 D2 U2 B2 Fw F D2 Fw' L R' D Uw' U B Fw' F2 L' B Rw2 F' Uw Rw2 Uw' U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' Fw2 D2 R' F2 D2 U' B Fw' Lw Bw2 D Dw' U2 R2 B2 F2 L Lw Rw' B' Fw F U2 B2 Rw D' Dw2 F2 D Uw' U' Fw2 F' Uw' R2 B F' Uw' Rw2 B' Rw2 R' F' Dw B' Rw2 R2 Dw Uw Lw Rw2 R B L2 Lw U Lw2 Bw2 Fw'
*2. *R2 U' B' L Rw' Dw2 R2 Fw Dw' U Fw F2 Rw2 U' L D2 Rw2 R2 B2 Uw Bw' Rw2 R2 Dw2 L2 U Rw' Fw2 Rw2 B Bw Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 F' L2 B' Lw2 U Lw R' B Fw' L' F2 L' R2 B Bw2 Fw' F Lw Dw Uw' U2 B' R2 B Bw F2
*3. *B' Fw' F' Uw L2 R' D B' Bw Fw' F Lw2 D B R D2 L2 D' Dw' Uw U Lw Rw' U2 L2 Rw U2 B F' Lw2 B2 Bw' F Uw Bw2 Dw' R2 U2 Bw' Fw2 R2 Dw2 Rw D2 U Lw Fw2 U2 B Bw2 Dw2 L' Rw2 R2 Uw F2 Lw F Uw Rw
*4. *U Fw D' Uw U2 R' Bw' Uw2 U' Rw' B2 Rw2 Dw' Bw Fw2 Dw' Uw' L2 R U Lw2 Uw' B' F D' L' B Bw2 Fw F2 Rw Dw' Bw Uw Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' L Lw2 Rw' R Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 R Fw2 Dw' Uw' Fw' Rw Uw' Rw' F D2 L' Bw2 L' Lw' R'
*5. *U2 Rw' U L2 Lw B' U' B2 Bw2 Dw' B' Bw Fw' L Bw Uw2 U' B Rw R2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 Bw' F2 L Lw Rw R2 Uw B2 D F Rw R' Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw L' Fw' D' Uw' U Bw Lw2 R' F' Rw F2 Uw F2 Dw Uw' U2 Fw2 R Fw2 R2 U

*6x6x6*
*1. *F 3R' D 3R' 3F' 2U' B 2B2 2L2 D 3U' U2 2F F 2R' B2 3U 3R2 2R R' 3F 2D2 2U2 U' 2B2 2L 3F' 2L2 2D B2 F' 2R' B' 2B 2F' L2 2L2 2D' 2R' 3F2 2F 2U2 3R2 R 2B 3U' 2L' 3R2 2U' 3F2 2L' 2R' D2 U2 L 2L' 3R2 R' 2F U R' D2 B 2B' L B D' 2R' 3U 2L2 3U2 2F2 L2 R U 2F2 3R' R2 U L'
*2. *D' U 3R' R 2U' R 3U' 2F2 2U 2L' 2F' R' B 2D 3U2 2U 2B2 2R2 R U' 3R D' R D 2U B L 2D2 B' 2B 3R R' 2U2 3R2 2U L 3R' F2 2D' 2U U 2L 3U' L' 2L2 2R 2F2 3U 2B 2D' 2L2 R2 2B2 2F 3R B 2B2 L2 2R 2F' 2L2 D' 2D' 2F2 2D2 U 2L 3R2 2R' D' 2F D2 3U' 2U2 B2 3R 2U 3R 2R' 3F2
*3. *2L 3U' 2U2 R' 2D 2F 2L' 3U 2L' 3R R 2B' U' 3F2 3R2 3F U' 2L' 2F D' 2D2 3U' 2U U L2 2L 3R 2R R' 2F2 3R 3F F2 U2 B' 2B2 L2 2L' 3R2 2R' 3U2 L2 2L2 R2 3U2 R2 B 2U2 U 2B2 F' L' R2 2B2 F2 3U U 3F' 2F2 R 2B' 3F2 2F D' 3U2 2F2 F2 2L2 D2 2D2 3U' 2U2 2F D2 3R B 2U U' 2R2 3U'
*4. *L2 3R' 2D L2 3R R2 2B' 2U' 2F 3R' 2B R' B U2 2L2 3F 3U2 L D2 2L 2R2 B2 F' D' U' 2L B2 2B 3F 2F 2U 2R' 2U L2 2U F 2R R F' U' 2L' 2R B' 2B 3F L F2 2L2 3R2 2F 2U' 2F2 3U 3R' 2D2 2L' B 2F' 2D2 F' D U' 2B' F' L' 2L 2R R2 D2 2D' 2U2 U2 R2 2B D' 2D2 3U2 U 3R' 2R'
*5. *L2 F2 3R 2F2 L' 3U 2U U' L' 2R' 3U' 2F' F 3U 3R B' D' U' L' 3U L2 2R' B' 2L2 D2 3R' 2B2 2F D' 3U' 2R2 3U' L2 2D 3U2 2F' 2R' 2B' 2R 2F' R' 2B D' 3F' 2U U2 2B' R' 2D2 2U2 2L' D 3U' 2B' 3U 2F2 L 2R 2D2 3U' B2 3F' L' 2L 2F F D' 3U 3F2 2D' U 3F2 D2 3U' L 2L2 2U2 2B' 3F2 F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B2 3B 3F2 F' U2 2L2 3R' 3F2 3R' B 3L' D 2F' 2D' U 2B' F2 3D2 3U' 2U B' F' 2L2 3L2 D 2D2 3U 2L 3R 2D2 2R 3D' 3F2 U' L' 2L 2D2 3B2 3R' 3D2 B' 2L 2U' R2 B' 2F 2D 3B2 L' 2R U2 3R2 3F' 3L' 3D' 3F F' 2D2 2U2 B 2B 2L2 D 2R2 3B' 2R2 3F2 R2 2U2 U2 2L2 3R2 2D2 2L 3F2 F' D2 3U 3B' D 3D' 3U2 2U' 3L2 R' 3F' L 2R' U' L' 2R' B2 F' 2L' 3B' 3U2 2B2 2U' F 2U'
*2. *B R2 D B2 3B F L2 D' 3F' 2D' F 3D 2U' 3R' 2U' 2R2 2U2 B' 2B L' 3L2 3B2 3F R 2B' 2F 3U' B 2U' 3L2 U' L2 2L' 3L' R' 3D U 2R R' 2U L R2 2B' 2L' 3F2 L' 2R 2D2 3L2 2B 3F2 3D' 2R D' 2B 2F R' 3U2 2R2 3U L2 2L 3D2 3L 2B2 3B2 2L' 3R 2B' 2R' B F 2D R2 D 2F2 3R2 2U 3R 3D 3L' D' 3U2 U2 2F 2D L' 3L' 2R2 2D 3D2 2B 3B2 3F 3L' U2 2B' 3L2 3D' L2
*3. *D2 U' 3L2 3U' 2L' 2B' 2F' 3L 2D2 3L2 3U F L 2L2 3R R' D2 2D 2F2 U' 3F' 2F2 D2 2U' 2R' 3D U' B2 2B 3B' 3F2 2F' F' 2R' R D2 2L 3R2 F2 L' 3L2 3D' 3R 2R2 R' F' 3L 2U2 3R' U 2R2 F2 D2 L2 3L 3F' 2U' 2B2 2R' 2U' R 2U2 2F2 F 2L2 3L' 2B2 3D' 3L' D' 2D 3D' 2U2 U' R B2 2D 3D 3B' D2 3U' U 3B' L2 D 2L F' 2L 3R D' 2D' 3U2 B' 2F L2 2L 2R R 3F 2R
*4. *2B2 3B2 3L' 3F2 L2 2L2 3R R' B2 3F2 L' 2R2 2D' 3U2 U' R D 2D2 3F2 3L' F2 2L' 3D 2F' 3L 2U2 3L2 3B 3F F 3U2 2U2 3R2 D 2U2 L 2B2 D 3B2 2L B' 3B' R' 2D 2U' 3B' 2U' 2L' 3B' 3R2 2D' 2L B 3F' F2 3L' R' 2D2 U2 2B 2F U2 2R2 B2 2F F2 3U 2U' 2L' 3D L' 3B' 3U2 L' U' 3B' 3L' 2D' F R 2D2 3D' U B 2F2 2R2 2D2 3D B R' U2 L2 2L2 2U' 2R 3B 2F' F2 D' 2R2
*5. *B2 2F2 F2 3U 2L 3L2 R2 3D2 2L2 3D' 2F L 3L' 2D2 3D' 3U' 2U 2L2 2U' L2 2L2 2F2 2D2 2B' 3B' 3F F 2U' 2B D' 3B' 3F' 2F2 F' 2L' 3R2 2B2 3F2 2F D' 3L2 D2 2U' B 3L 2R' D2 F2 L2 F 3L2 B 2B 2F' F' 2L2 3R' D2 3D2 3R2 R' 2U' 3L' 3D2 3F 3D2 U' 3R' D 3D2 L' 2L 2B2 2R F2 D' 2D' 3U 2U R2 D2 3D2 U' F2 2D' U' 2R2 3U' 2F' 2L' F' 2U' U L2 D' 2D 3U' 3F' 2D R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R F' R2 U2 F R U R2 
*2. *F R2 U' F U R' U R' U' 
*3. *R F' U' R' U' R F U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D' R2 D L' B2 F' R B L' D F' U2 B2 F2 (21f)
*2. *R2 F2 L2 D2 R' F2 D2 L D2 R' D R B' D F' D U' R' F' U' R' (21f)
*3. *F2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D R2 D' F2 R' U F' U' L B L R2 B' L2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Fw' F2 D L' R2 U' Rw R2 Fw' Uw B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 R' B' Rw2 D Fw' Uw' U Fw2 F Uw B2 U' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw L B U2 F' Rw2 F L R2
*2. *D' Uw' R B R2 D' Rw Uw U Rw2 D' Uw' U L' R Fw' D2 R2 F' D U Rw2 Uw2 R' B' Fw' F2 Rw Uw2 F L' Rw D R B2 Fw2 F L' Fw Rw'
*3. *B2 Fw' L2 U' L Rw' R2 U L' Fw2 U' F D R D2 L2 Uw' L' R2 Fw' Uw2 U B' F D' Uw2 U' B2 F2 L Fw2 D2 U2 L D' Fw2 F' L R' Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Bw Fw2 D2 Dw Fw' R2 D' Dw' Uw U2 Bw D' Uw' L' Rw' R Fw Uw' U Rw2 B2 Rw' R2 U' Lw' Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw Lw Rw2 F' Dw2 B2 Fw' Dw U' Fw' Dw Lw R Fw Uw2 U2 Fw2 Lw2 D' U2 Bw Lw Dw' Uw' U L' Rw
*2. *Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw2 Bw D2 Rw2 R D2 F2 L D Bw Lw F L Lw Rw2 R Dw U' Lw2 Dw' Lw2 F' D Dw2 Uw' Fw' D' L Rw Bw' R Fw' F Uw2 Lw R2 D U2 L Lw B2 Lw R Uw U L Lw' R2 D' B2 L2 Lw2 Rw R' U' Bw Fw2
*3. *Lw2 Dw L2 Lw Rw' R2 B2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Uw' Fw' L' B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 B L2 R B F2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 D' L' Lw' Dw2 Lw' D' Dw2 Uw' Rw R Bw' Dw' R D2 B Rw D Dw2 Uw U L Rw R Dw' L2 Lw' Rw2 Uw Fw D2 U F2 U2 F Uw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 L D2 R2 U L D' B2 U' F L' B' L' R2 U2 (21f)
*2. *L2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B L2 D2 U2 F' R D L' D2 L U2 R2 F R U' (21f)
*3. *B2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F R' D' B2 D B R' U R' (21f)
*4. *R' D2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' B2 L F2 D2 R2 B D F2 L' D2 L2 F D2 L2 (21f)
*5. *R2 U' L2 U R2 U B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 B' L B' L' R' U2 B2 U' (20f)
*6. *R2 U2 R' D2 L B2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 B' F' R D L' D2 L2 F U' (20f)
*7. *D2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 L B' U L' D2 R' U2 B L2 R' U2 (20f)
*8. *B2 U2 R2 D2 L' F2 L R2 D2 L U' F2 R' B U B F R2 D L R2 (21f)
*9. *B2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 D' L2 D R' B2 F U' L' D' U2 F' R D' R U' (21f)
*10. *L2 B2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 U' B2 U' L F D2 R2 D R2 U2 F D F' R (21f)
*11. *D' B2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 U B' L R D R2 B2 F' U' (21f)
*12. *L2 F L2 R2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 B' R2 B2 L F D B L B' L B U2 (21f)
*13. *U2 B2 D R2 B2 D F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 L' B' D2 R B' L2 U2 F' R2 (21f)
*14. *R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 L' D' B L2 F2 R' D R' F' (21f)
*15. *D2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F2 R2 B' L2 B L U' R F U2 R2 F' D F' R2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D F2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B D B2 F2 D2 F U L B' U' (21f)
*2. *L' R2 D2 B2 L F2 R D2 B2 L2 R' U' L R2 B' U L R' U' R F2 (21f)
*3. *D2 L D2 R B2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 R2 F R' D' B2 L' F' L D2 (21f)
*4. *R U2 R D2 L F2 U2 R2 D L D2 L2 F D' L F U2 B' F2 (19f)
*5. *B' L2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 F L2 R2 U2 B' L F' U' B2 F' L2 B' D' B2 (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 D B2 U2 R' B R D' U L U (20f)
*2. *B2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 R' B L' D' L' R' U' B2 R' D2 B (21f)
*3. *F2 D F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F L' B2 U' F' D B' F D' L F (21f)
*4. *D' U' B2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' U2 R' D B' U2 R2 F2 L' (21f)
*5. *R' D2 R D2 R F2 D2 L' F2 R2 D B D F' L D' B2 R' F (19f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 U L' U' L2 U R' D' L B R2 (21f)
*2. *B2 R B2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 L' U' B' F' U F D L' D F' (20f)
*3. *L2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F R2 F' L2 F2 R' D B (21f)
*4. *D2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R D' U2 L' B' D R' U' B U R' U' (21f)
*5. *L F2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 R U2 R' D U2 B' R' F2 U' F R2 D2 F (20f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F D F2 D2 L2 U2 R F' U2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *L Fw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' B2 F' L2 Rw2 R' Fw' D' Uw' U' L D' U' R' Fw F R' F' Rw' F' D R D2 L Rw R Uw2 Fw R2 D2 L2 Rw2 B2 Fw F' D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R F2 U2 R F' U F2 R' U' 
*3. *R' F2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' R' U L D2 B R2 F' U' L F2 R' F' (21f)
*4. *D' Uw L2 Uw2 R2 D L2 B' R B F2 U2 Rw2 U Fw' Rw' U' L Rw' R B2 D U2 Fw' Rw2 B Fw' F2 R' B' Fw F2 Rw' R' B' D2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F' R U2 F2 R2 F' R' U2 
*3. *D2 U2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 F2 D' F2 L B' F' U L2 F' R2 B F2 (21f)
*4. *Uw' L' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 F U2 B L2 R' Uw2 U2 B Fw' F D2 Uw2 Fw' R' B2 Fw' F' R U2 B2 F' R' Fw D' Rw2 R' D' Fw' D' Uw2 U' L2 B' Fw2 Uw2
*5. *B' Bw' Fw F D' Dw' Uw2 Rw' R D' Dw2 Uw' U L' Lw2 Rw D Uw Rw' R U2 L Bw Fw2 F2 R2 Dw' Lw' Rw B2 Bw' Fw Lw2 Uw Bw' Fw F' D Uw' Lw Uw2 F2 U2 L2 F Uw U2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw R2 D2 Bw' D Lw' D2 Dw Uw Rw' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U F2 R' F R U R' 
*3. *B2 L F2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' F L F' D B2 U' R2 B2 F D2 R (21f)
*4. *Uw2 B Fw' Uw' R' B Fw2 F D' R' D2 B Fw' F U' L D' U L2 Rw' Fw F2 L Rw2 R' B F D2 Rw B F2 L Fw' Uw U' Rw' Uw' Rw' D2 Uw
*5. *F R' Uw2 U' R Bw2 Rw' Bw2 Fw2 U2 Bw2 Fw' U' R2 D' Bw2 Uw' R' Dw2 Uw L Rw U' B' L2 Rw2 D2 B U Rw' D' Dw Fw Uw2 U F' D Dw2 Uw' L' R' Uw B2 Fw' U' Lw' R2 Bw Lw2 R D' U2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw Fw2 L2 Rw' R2 Bw2
*6. *2D2 L' 2U' R2 2F' L2 2D U' 2R2 3F 2D2 3R' 2U 2B 3F' 2L R2 2F' D' U' L2 2L' 3R' R U 2L F' U2 3F' 2F L' 2B D' 2D U L' U2 2B' D' L2 2R2 B2 2B 3F 2F 2U 2R' 3U2 U2 2R2 D2 3U' U 2B' 3F2 2F2 F 2L2 3F2 F 2L2 2D2 L D2 U' 3R 2U2 2B2 2F' 3R' D' 2R U' B' 2B' 3F 2F' F' 2U 2R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 R' U2 R 
*3. *L U2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' R' U F' R' U F2 L U' L B' U' R2 (21f)
*4. *Fw' F' L' R' Uw U' Rw' F' Uw L' Rw2 R D2 R2 Fw' L Fw2 F D' L2 R D' Rw2 D' L Rw2 R D2 Uw U Fw' R' D' U' L2 B F L2 D Rw2
*5. *L Uw L B Bw2 Uw' Lw B L Bw F2 U2 B' F2 Dw B2 Bw2 F2 Uw' Bw2 Lw' B2 D2 B D' U' R B Lw2 D' U Lw B' L2 Lw' Bw D Bw2 Dw F' Uw2 Bw Rw' R' B2 Dw2 Fw F2 Lw2 Dw2 B' Fw2 Rw' B2 U2 Bw' Lw' Rw2 R2 D2
*6. *3F2 L 2L 3R2 2R R2 2U F2 2D2 2U' 2F 3R F' D B2 2B2 2D2 3U U 3R 3U2 3R' 2R' R B' D B' L2 2L2 3U2 2U' 2B2 2D2 3U' 2U' U' 2R2 U2 3R' 3F U F' 2R2 R' U' B2 2L 3R 2B' U B' L2 3F F' 3U' F 2U 2B 2L2 3R2 2U2 2R' B' 3F2 3R2 2U 2R R' B' 2U 2L' B' 2D' 2U' 2L' 2R' D' 3R2 B U
*7. *2F' R2 3U' 2L' B D' 3F 2F2 2L2 3D 2B 3D' 2B' 3F2 R 3F' 3U 3F2 F 3D2 3U' 3F 3R2 B2 L2 2L' R2 2D 3D' 3U F 3R 2B 2U R2 2B' L 2L2 3L' 2D 2F' 2L' U2 2R 2D2 2R' B 2L2 3R' 2R2 D2 2D 3D' 3U2 2U 2L2 2D2 3B 2L' 3B 2L2 D U' L 2L2 2D2 3U2 U L' 3R' R' B' 2U' B D' 2D 3D 3U' U2 3L' 3F2 2F2 3D F' 3R' D2 2R U' 2B' 3B F2 2U' 2F 2D 3U' B' L2 3R' 2R 2B'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=6 / dUdU u=-5,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=3 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-5 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L U' L' U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' R' L u' r' b 
*2. *L R U' R U R L' R B U B' U R' L B' u l 
*3. *R U R L' U' R L U R U' R L R L' U' R B u' r b' 
*4. *U R L U R' U L' R U R' U R B' u' r' l b 
*5. *L' U' R' U L' R L' U' R L B u r' l' b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,6) (0,-1) (-3,0) (6,4) (5,5) (0,4) (4,3) (-1,3) (3,3) (0,2) (6,0) (6,2) (6,2) (-2,4) (2,1) (0,0)
*2. *(6,2) (0,6) (1,4) (-1,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (2,1) (-4,0) (0,2) (-4,4) (-4,2) (6,4) (2,4) (6,3) (3,4) (0,0)
*3. *(-3,2) (-2,1) (0,2) (6,0) (6,3) (6,1) (0,2) (3,0) (-3,3) (2,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,2) (0,4) (4,2) (0,0)
*4. *(1,2) (3,-3) (-3,3) (-3,4) (5,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (3,3) (0,4) (6,0) (0,5) (0,1) (0,5) (4,2) (0,4) (0,2) (2,0)
*5. *(3,0) (0,3) (-5,2) (0,2) (5,0) (-2,0) (-3,0) (6,4) (0,5) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,4) (-1,0) (1,4) (0,5) (1,4) (6,0) (-4,0)


----------



## Faz (Mar 19, 2009)

Might not do all of these.

2: 4.48, 3.31, (4.52), (3.11), 4.52 = *4.10*
3: (15.06), 14.36, 13.09, 13.16, (9.66) = *13.07*
9.66 non lucky.
4: (54.22), 55.86, (1:09.41), 1:01.47, 58.34 = *58.56*
Meh.
5: 1:42.89, 1:50.03, (1:54.70), 1:40.30, (1:28.30) = *1:44.41*
Last one had parity 
7: I am borrowing matts on sunday  (9:29.92), (11:03.62), 9:58.94, 10:32.84, DNF= *10:31.80*
I suck at 7x7
2-4: *1:21.70*
fail
2-5: *3:02.89*
Meh.
3x3OH:
Megaminx
Square 1: (50.17), 44.98, (37.83), 39.42, 43.98 = *42.79*
Magic
MTS
2x2BLD: 14.58, 17.11, err.. 3.52 = *3.52*
The last one was just......
3x3BLD I did it but forgot to post the results, to do it again would be cheating.


----------



## ananbc (Mar 19, 2009)

3x3:avg 17.51
(15.48), 19.19(+2), (19.22(pop)), 17.31, 16.33


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 19, 2009)

Michael Erskine (msemtd)

*2x2x2:* (1:47.94), (35.83), 46.58, 55.34, 36.92 = *46.28* (I still have no ability here!)
*3x3x3:* (1:04.83), 49.43, (45.29), 54.10, 58.95 = *54.16*
*4x4x4:* (3:57.41), 4:20.15, 4:04.38, (6:13.93), 4:05.14 = *04:10.89*
*5x5x5:* 8:01.92, (10:38.00) (annoyed with myself after getting lost on ccw u-perm again), (5:41.73), 6:11.67, 7:55.98 (just woke up!) = *7:23.19*
*7x7x7:* 19:09.00, (18:29.00) (very pleased), (20:12.00) (got lost on CCW U-perm!), 19:23.00, 20:05.00 = *19:32.33*
*Megaminx:* 7:54.73, 7:16.67, 6:53.32, (6:24.20), (9:26.32) = *7:21.57*
*Pyraminx:* (3:37.01)(no, I'm not joking! I seriously have no idea what I'm doing with this thing!), 1:37.19, (1:07.63), 1:16.36, 1:36.92 = *1:30.16* (I seemed to do OK last week - I suppose I played with it more)
*Snake:* 23.19, 14.12, (26.74), 17.86, (12.60) = *18.36*
*3x3x3 With feet:* (TBA)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *4:29.15*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *12:53.76*


----------



## Edam (Mar 19, 2009)

*2x2* - (10.47), (20.15), 11.52, 14.22, 14.80 = *13.51*
*3x3* - (22.41), (26.75), 24.59, 25.93, 26.08 = *25.53*
*3x3oh* - 1:29.41, 1:22.21, 1:28.86, (1:37.16), (1:10.59) = *1:26.83*
*5x5* - 3:24:52, 3:39.90, 3:53.22, 3:30.08, 3:27.78 = *3:32.59*
7x7
match the scramble

Arnaud, i still haven't come close to the 5x5 time i got in france. perhaps having you judging me boosts my times? 

*magic* - DNF, DNF, (5.03), 5.15, (5.52) = *DNF*


----------



## snowmous (Mar 19, 2009)

*3x3:* 28.45, (27.29), (33.08), 31.97, 33.04 = 30.77


----------



## byu (Mar 19, 2009)

*3x3x3*
(22.12), 19.21, 20.45, (19.04), 20.08 = 19.91
COMMENT: Second sub-20 average of 5

*3x3x3 BLD*
(DNF), (58.29), 1:38.25 = 58.29
COMMENT: Very good. I get really unexpected sub-1s about every 10 solves, and I can't explain them. I think I really average about 1:30

*4x4x4*
2:36.52, (2:42.25), (2:23.00), 2:27.53, 2:25.19 = 2:29.74
COMMENT: Yay! Sub-2:30 average. This is good for me, but probably terrible for most others.

*4x4x4 BLD*
DNF, DNF, DNF
COMMENT: I got all corners, most edges, and a couple centers on each. I'm still getting used to this. Is there a maximum time limit for 4x4 BLD?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 19, 2009)

2x2: 6.49 (8.51) (3.91) 6.32 7.35 = 6.72 *Good average. Third one was too easy*
3x3: 21.03 (22.12) 19.84 17.45 (15.43) = 19.44 *Last two solves really saved it. The beginning was c**p*
3x3OH: (29.44) 41.08 37.67 (41.51) 38.72 = 39.16 *29.44 is a new PB, but the average was bad...*
4x4: 1:13.58(OP) 1:05.44(O) (1:02.52(O)) 1:04.56(P) (1:15.92(OP)) = 1:07.86 *Wow! Considering all the parities, this average is great! Syuhei's edge pairing FTW *
2x2BLD: 44.54 41.78 3.50 = 3.50 *Lol!!!! last one was so cool xD 41.78 is my non-lucky PB*
2-3-4: 1:40.73 *Ok.*
5x5: (2:00.34) 2:06.97 2:12.01 2:13.18 (2:16.77) = 2:10.72 *Acceptable...*
2-3-4-5: 3:56.92 *bad 5x5, good 4x4, mediocre 3x3, nice 2x2.*
Megaminx: 2:21.24 (2:30.80) (1.58.75) 2:10.12 2:15.40 = 2:15.59 *Haven't minxed(?) in a while. Ok average, I suppose.*
3x3MTS: 1:29.77 (1:04.57(!)) 1:28.05 1:29.17 (7:35.07(BLD)) = 1:29.00 *Blind is sooooooo cool  I'm almost sub-1 single*
SQ-1: (1:23.66) 1:10.26 1:16.54 (1:00.03) 1:08.62 = 1:11.81 *I suck at square-1... practicing though*
6x6: (4:04.13(PB)) (4:46.55) 4:18.63 4:46.53 4:20.42 = 4:28.53 *Sub-4:30!!! that 4:04 was so smooth*
3x3BLD: DNF(3:16), DNF(3:46) DNF(3:50) = DNF *Tried to go for speed this week... first one had 2 edges and 2 corners misoriented, second had 4 edges misoriented, third had 4 corners misoriented -.-...*
2-3-4-5-6: 8:18.11 *Nice *
3x3MultiBLD: 1/2 12:40.75 = 0 points *Ok.*
7x7: 6:49.73 (6:07.21(PB)) (6:55.97) 6:40.94 6:39.64 = 6:43.44 *That 6:07.21 owned. Nakaji-style centers ^^*
3x3FMC: 43 moves *F' D' L2 B' R' B' U2 L' D2 L D2 Dw F D2 F' E' F D2 L' F L F2 D F' D' F R D2 R' D R D' R' (x2) F' L F U F' U' L' U F
Explanation:
Cross: F' D' L2 B' R' B' U2
First pair: L' D2 L
Second pair: D' (*)F L' F L F2
Third pair: D F' D' F
Fourth pair: R D2 R' D R D' R'
OLL: x2 F' L F U F' U' L' U F
Insert at (*): E F D2 F' E' F D2 F'
After insertion F' F cancels, before insertion D' E becomes D2 Dw

I'm sooooooo happy with this!!!!!*
2-3-4-5-6-7: 14:55.89 *Yes!! PB and my first sub-15 *

4x4FMC: 112 moves
*L2 Fw L' Fw F2 Dw' F Dw B2 Lw2 B' Lw2 B L Uw' L2 Uw B Lw D' Lw B2 Lw2 F D' Lw' F' (27)
L' F' L U L' U' B L' B' Rw R U2 R' Uw' L' D L R' U' R Uw U2 Lw2 F' L F Lw2 R Bw2 R U' B R' U Bw2 (35)
U F' U F' B' R F' U B' U' B2 U' B U D B D' B U' L U' L' U2 B2 L B L' B2 L B' U R' U' L' U R U' B' 
L' B' F' D2 B D' B' D' B D' F L (50)*
Nice reduction, bad end-solve.


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 19, 2009)

*2x2*: (3.12), 5.60, (7.44), 7.05, 3.78 = 5.47

 This was crazy. The first one was really easy, I could see the entire solve in inspection, and the third one I tried to use CLL, but I couldn’t remember the alg so I had to pause.

*3x3*: 24.00, (23.91). 26.56, 26.11, (28.02) = 25.56

Ugh. On the last one I kept locking up and I… Just ugh… Decent average, I suppose though.

*2x2 BLD*: 1:38.96, DNF(1:04.28), 5.40+ = 5.40

ROFL at the last one.

*Pyraminx*: (8.67), (12.66), 8.67, 10.08, 9.50 = 9.42

Ha! Two 8.67’s!

*234*: 2:57.14

Bad. Bad bad bad bad bad bad bad. I screwed up the 4x4, 2x2 was good, 5s maybe?

_Maybe_ more later. I don't know yet.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2009)

I stink at fewest moves.

Mike Hughey:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*
solution: R' F R2 B R' U' L U2 L F' U2 F2 R' F2 R F R2 F U B2 U' F2 U B2 U' D' F2 D F' R D F D R' D' R F' D' F'

2x2x3: R' F R2 B R' U' L U2 L F' U2
3x cross: F2 R' F2 R F R2
4th pair: F' . D' F2 D F' R
OLL: D F D R' D' R F' D'
AUF: F'
insert at .: F2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U'
F' F2 become F before insertion.
Comment: At least it's sub-40; I've been doing even worse than that lately. I had everything but the insertion (41 moves) in just 19 minutes.


----------



## mande (Mar 19, 2009)

*3x3*
24.85, 22.26, (19.97), (26.68), 22.71 = 23.27
Comment: Really good for me.
*3x3 OH*
52.00, 48.86, (45.19), (52.84), 47.25 = 49.37
Comment: Decent.
*3x3 BLD*
2:34:17 (54.48), DNF (3:30), 2:48:95 (1:27:89) = 2:34:17
Comment: I am really improving at BLD! Memo on first cube was great, made mistakes during execution, else could have been much better.
*3x3 Match The Scramble*
1:48:20, (2:05:18), 1:33:44, 1:50:33, (1:18:49) = 1:43:99
Comment: I hope to average sub 90 next week.

*3x3 FMC*
*40 moves*
Solution: B L' F L F2 U2 L F D' R2 D2 R' D' R' D2 L2 B R B' L2 B R' B' F D L D2 L2 F2 L F2 L' F L U' F' R' F R U

Explanation:
2x2x2: B L' F L F2 U2 L
2x2x3: F D' R2 D2 R' D' R'
3rd pair: D2 " " F D L D2 (L')
4th pair: (L') F2 L F2 L' F L
OLL: U' F' R' F R U

Insert: L2 B R B' L2 B R' B' at " ".
Comment: First time I'm using an insertion, I think I saved a move there. Quite OK result for me.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 19, 2009)

Cornelius Dieckmann:

3x3x3:

1.) 37.30 
2.) 60.00
3.) 41.62
4.) 36.50
5.) 55.38

*average: 44.77*

Comment: Record average, but sad about secomds and fifth solve  I don't know, what happened D:

2x2x2:

12.50
14.58
10.74
16.50
12.82
*
average: 13.21* 

comment: bad average...


----------



## Escher (Mar 19, 2009)

*2x2*
(2.48), 4.72, 2.72, (5.48), 3.00 = 3.48
very nice average  I got some very nice solutions, though i was pushing the preinspection times a bit too close to the mark.

*2x2 BLD*
DNF, 21.89, 5.14+ = 5.14
the last solve made me lol

*3x3*
16.45, 15.84, 15.24, (16.95), (14.56) = 15.84
meh, average

*4x4*
1:19.00, (1:12.02), (1:23.31), 1:17.02, 1:12.62	= 1:16.21
pretty nasty.

*3x3 OH*
32.19, 32.94, (33.91), 33.02, (25.36) = 32.72
sweet single, average average.

*234 Relay*
= 1:43.55
rubbish 3x3 part on the 4x4, the redux and 2-3 was about 60-65s, which is pretty good.

*Pyraminx*
11.48, 14.78, 15.41, (8.33), (19.47) = 13.89
PB avg. really inconsistent and... strange. very lucky last edges on the 8.


----------



## Benny (Mar 19, 2009)

Benny B.

*3x3* : 21.11, 20.81, *24.83*, 21.56, *20.69* = *21.16*

*4x4* : *1:42.83*, 1:40.69, 1:35.50, 1:42.25, *1:23.86* = *1:39.48*

*5x5* : 2:07.61, 2:12.02, *2:06.94*, *2:15.66*, 2:09.17 = *2:09.60*

*6x6* : *5:08.16*, 4:59.80, 4:48.84, 4:33.00, *4:15.16* = *4:47.21*

*7x7* : 6:12.98, *7:08.33*, 6:44.56, *6:08.50*, 6:30.72 = *6:29.42*


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 19, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: 15.35, 14.10, (13.80), (16.99), 13.96 = 14.47
Average, but the high 16 was bad =/

2x2: 5.33, (4.72), 5.03, (5.41), 4.93 = 5.10
Again, average. Really nice and consistent too 

4x4: 1:13.66 OP, 1:14.77 P, (1:19.14 O), (1:03.91 O), 1:12.13 P = 1:13.52
Argh! Stupid parities! Why did the fourth one have to have parity?  Anyway, good average 

Sq-1: 40.80 P, 28.64, (22.36), 29.94, (44.44 P) = 33.24
Incredibly inconsistent, but a very good average.

3x3 OH: 50.04, (56.72), (36.20), 37.48, 38.24 = 41.92
Errm, wow. This makes me look a hell of a lot better than I actually am. The last three, I knew the OLL and PLL.

MMinx:


----------



## PeterV (Mar 21, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: 10.28, (13.61), (8.70), 9.29, 11.68 = *10.42 avg.*
Comment: Good average.

3x3x3: (34.38), 25.91, 29.34, (24.88), 31.87 = *29.04 avg.*
Comment: Yeah! Sub-30!


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Mar 22, 2009)

*3x3*
53.31, 48.77, (47.72), (01:06.03), 01:03.84 = 55.30


----------



## Ellis (Mar 22, 2009)

*2x2:* (4.76), (9.58), 4.91, 9.56, 5.74 = *6.74*
Great! PB average. A few easy solves but also two rather poor ones. I usually average around 8s.

*3x3:* 17.77, (17.53), 20.14, (21.34), 18.15 = *18.68*
Pretty bad, two 20+?

*4x4: *1:22.04, 1:18.38, 1:24.31, (1:13.04), (1:30.07) = *1:21.58*
This is what I was averaging six months ago, I cannot seem to improve even a slight bit even though I've improved 40-50+ seconds on the 5x5 in that time. 

*5x5:* 2:12.79, 2:14.41, 2:10.20, (2:09.12), (2:26.66) = *2:12.47*
Decent, nothing special here. 

*6x6: *4:18.83, 4:59.92, (5:04.84), (4:10.57), 4:55.02 = *4:44.59*
Awesome for me! PB average and single. the 4:10 really would have been my first sub 4 had I not totally screwed the F2L by misplacing 3 pairs. I don't really like how my mod turned out, way too loose for me, but I'm doing alright. 

*7x7:* (6:59.63), 7:24.27, 8:04.05, (8:24.89), 7:39.96 = *7:42.76*
Awesome again... my first sub-7 single. The 8+'s bummed me out, but a good average nonetheless. 

*2 3 4 Relay:* 1:47.40
Okay, no complaints

*2 3 4 5 Relay:* 4:05.51
Okay again, I want consistent sub-4. 

*2 3 4 5 6 Relay:* 8:31.03
Pretty good, probably my best relay this week. 2-5 done in just under 4 min, so a pretty good 6x6 for me too. 

*2 3 4 5 6 7 Relay:* 17:56.44
Massive 6x6 pop, but I still managed a decent time. I think this is actually a PB 2-7.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Mar 22, 2009)

Name: Bruce Norskog

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves: 94 moves*
Solution:
U' Rw R2 Dw D' Bw Lw' U2 B2 Rw B2 Rw R B' Dw' B2 Dw' L' F Uw' L' F2 Uw
B Uw R U2 R' B' D2 B L B' L' B Uw' R' U B' Uw' R' D2 R2 D R' Uw
U2 F L2 D L' F L2 D2 L D2 L' D2 L D L' R F' R' F R2 B' D' B R' D2 R
D' B' D2 B D2 B' D' B D B' D B F2 D' R L' F2 L R' D' F2 D

Explanation:
Centers (23):
1st: U' Rw R2 Dw
2nd: D' Bw Lw' U2 B2 Rw B2 Rw
3rd: R B' Dw' B2 Dw'
Last 3: L' F Uw' L' F2 Uw
Edge Pairing (23):
(Note one edge pair already made.)
2nd-7th pairs (only one face layer turn for setting up for the first 3 pairs!): B Uw R U2 R' B' D2 B L B' L' B Uw'
Last 5 pairs: R' U B' Uw' R' D2 R2 D R' Uw
3x3x3 phase (48):
2x2x2 (viewing puzzle as a 3x3x3): U2 F L2 D L' F L2
2x2x3: D2 L D2 L' D2 L D L'
F2L minus one slot: R F' R' F R2 B' D' B R' D2 R
Last slot (also gets edges oriented): D' B' D2 B D2 B' D B
OLL (3 moves cancelling with prior step): B' D2 B D B' D B
PLL (U-Perm): F2 D' R L' F2 L R' D' F2 D


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2009)

cuBerBruce said:


> Name: Bruce Norskog
> 
> *4x4x4 Fewest Moves: 94 moves*



Wow - nice reduction!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 23, 2009)

5x5:

1. (2:18.79)	
2.(2:34.60)	
3. 2:29.90
4. 2:22.66
5. 2:29.89

Average: 2:27.48

Note: Still practicing...

4x4:
1. 1:24.77
2. 1:13.14
3. (1:06.55)	
4. 1:13.03
5. (1:37.52)	

Average: 1:16.98

Note: It's cold...

3x3 One-handed:
Best Time: 21.83
Worst Time: 28.52
Individual Times:
1. (21.83)
2. 24.60
3. (28.52)
4. 22.06
5. 25.88

Average: 24.18

Note: It has been a while since I have truly practiced.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 23, 2009)

Name: Lord Voldemort

2x2x2
8.67, (11.20), 9.63, 9.41, (7.35) = 9.24
Decent average... I just switched to Ortega, so the algs aren't automatic yet.

3x3x3
25.26, 23.59, (28.08), 20.48, (19.23) = 23.11
I thought this was going to be a really crappy average, until those last two solves 

3x3x3 OH
1:00.16, 1:01.00, (48.46), (1:20.37), 1:07.23 = 1:02.80
This came out of nowhere. I haven't practiced OH for a while, and this is almost sub 1.

4x4x4 
(2:42.22), 2:53.72, 2:44.46, (2:56.76), 2:56.23 = 2:51.48
Ouch. This is what happens when you focus all your effort trying to learn ZZ.

2x2/3x3/4x4 Relay
= 3:46.72
Ok I guess. I messed up on my PLL parity, but I fixed it somehow.

2x2/3x3/4x4/5x5 Relay
= 11:42.38
5x5x5 semi large pop...

3x3x3 FMC


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 6.30, 11.31, 7.06, 10.34, 10.34 = *9.25*
*3x3x3:* 26.36, 23.00, 21.33, 27.25, 28.43 = *25.54*
*4x4x4:* 1:55.36 (P), 1:35.83, 1:47.96 (P), 1:41.16 (P), 2:09.30 (OP) = *1:48.16*
*5x5x5:* 2:40.75, 2:23.78, 2:34.77, 2:51.80, 2:40.06 = *2:38.53*
*6x6x6:* 5:33.84 (OP), 5:20.98, 4:59.91, 5:02.28, 39:29.30 (21:39) = *5:19.03*
Comment: I’m very happy about the BLD solve – execution time was very good! Memorization was a little slow. Speed solves were pretty good too.
*7x7x7:* 7:47.45, 7:13.57, 7:27.56, 8:00.76, 1:00:23.14 (32:43) = *7:45.26*
Comment: Again I’m happy about the BLD solve – again memorization was slow; this time execution wasn’t great either. But at least I got them both! And I’m pretty happy about the sub-8 average too.
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 56.84, 35.58 = *35.58*
Comment: Dropped the cube on the DNF. 
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:02.97, DNF, 2:37.33 = *2:02.97*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (7:56.22, 3:37), 8:42.61 (4:14), DNF (10+, 4:01) = *8:42.61*
Comment: First one was very fast; off by 3 centers and 3 edges. Third one was solved, but timer ran out so DNF. At least I got one for a change this week! Why am I so much worse at 4x4x4 BLD than at 5x5x5 BLD? It seems like too often I'm not quite solid with my memorization when I'm pulling on the blindfold. It's just a little too fast for me still.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 15:50.16 (8:32), 16:42.04 (8:24), 16:38.87 (9:03) = *15:50.16*
Comment: Wow - all three successful solves, and all under 17 minutes! Unbelievable! (I missed lots of practice solves surrounding these, so it was a little lucky, too.)
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/10 = 10 points, 54:14.99* (34:40 memorization)
Comment: Nice to finally get them all! Got it on video; I’ll upload it when I get the chance, but it may be a while because I’m getting ready for the Ohio Open.
*3x3x3 OH:* 49.40, 51.63, 53.15, 46.53, 1:01.05 = *51.39*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:18.21, 1:58.88, 2:44.68, 1:39.31, 2:17.47 = *2:08.19*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:28.56, 1:38.91, 1:34.33, 1:36.52, 2:20.25 = *1:51.89*
Comment: On the first one I had a flipped edge in the F2L and it took about a minute to find it. On the last one, I messed up a CE pair and it took a while to find it. If I didn't make so many mistakes, I'd be pretty good at this!
*2-4 Relay:* 2:30.33 (OP)
*2-5 Relay:* 4:55.25 (OP)
Comment: 2:27 5x5x5! Unfortunately, the 4x4x4 was terrible.
*2-6 Relay:* 11:27.54 (OP, P)
Comment: Messed up 6x6x6 badly.
*2-7 Relay:* 20:42.57 (none, OP)
Comment: Messed up 7x7x7 centers, then I didn't see two wings unsolved until the very end. I'm glad I do BLD, so I knew an easy fix. Terrible times on the relays this week. I guess I need to practice them sometimes.
*Magic:* 2.61, 3.28, 2.53, 2.72, 2.61 = *2.65*
*Master Magic:* 4.18, 5.18, 4.15, 7.27, 4.65 = *4.67*
*Clock:* 22.75, 21.68, 27.44, 26.59, 28.30 = *25.59*
*MegaMinx:* 3:07.34, 3:40.97, 3:16.54, 3:12.62, 3:02.24 = *3:12.17*
*Pyraminx:* 15.91, 33.03, 22.33, 24.08, 23.00 = *23.14*
*Square-1:* 41.81, 1:08.11, 48.84, 54.22 (P), 59.93 (P) = *54.33*
Comment: These were actually terrible times, since these were particularly easy scrambles. I had trouble remembering some of the algorithms.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3:* 26.36, 23.00, 21.33, 27.25, 28.43 = *25.54*



Grrr I almost caught you


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 23, 2009)

Let's see who wins this week. I lost to you by 3 points last week, Mike, I promise: it won't happen again


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Let's see who wins this week. I lost to you by 3 points last week, Mike, I promise: it won't happen again



Hmm, maybe I should do a few more events...


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see who wins this week. I lost to you by 3 points last week, Mike, I promise: it won't happen again
> ...


I have ALMOST everything done already, just 3x3x3_mbf and 4x4x4_fmc to go. I "cheated" on FMC by doing an optimized Fridrich solve (31 moves)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



By the way, shouldn't 2-6 relay, 2-7 relay, and 4x4x4 fewest moves be removed now by your stipulations?

And amazing job on the 31 move Fridrich solve! It makes me feel truly terrible about my 39-move solution this week.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


This weeks post was done very hastily. Next weeks post will only include "valid" events

The Fridrich solve was only short because the last layer was not OLL/PLL, but Edges/Corners. You can probably find the same solution in minutes with this tip: Inverse scramble, Yellow cross in 5 (preserve pair)
extra tips: Pair 1, Pair 2, keyhole pair 4, Pair 3 + Edges, Corners with cancellation

This FMC was based on the "Mats-28" technique, only with the block-building


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> The Fridrich solve was only short because the last layer was not OLL/PLL, but Edges/Corners. You can probably find the same solution in minutes with this tip: Inverse scramble, Yellow cross in 5 (preserve pair)
> extra tips: Pair 1, Pair 2, keyhole pair 4, Pair 3 + Edges, Corners with cancellation
> 
> This FMC was based on the "Mats-28" technique, only with the block-building



I must have gone astray somewhere. Here's what I'm coming up with, but it doesn't quite work:

Inverse scramble:
U2 F R' U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F' U L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U' D2 R2 D2

cross: U L2 R B F'
first pair: U2 B' R U' R'
second pair: B2 U2 B'
keyhole pair: D' B' U2 B D
4th pair: L U L' U2 L U L' (ugh)

It seems almost like I found it, but then the ending goes wrong. What did I miss?


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 23, 2009)

3x3: 19.47 22.83 21.90 21.52 24.90 = 22.08 (pretty good)
2x2: 8.47 7.72 7.52 8.58 7.21 = 7.90 (good)
4x4: 1:49.06 1:39.35 1:54.68 2:08.01 1:55.15 = 1:52.97(ehhh)
3x3OH: 54.70 46.92 51.25 51.36 52.33 = 51.65(good)

much more to come, very good day for me


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > The Fridrich solve was only short because the last layer was not OLL/PLL, but Edges/Corners. You can probably find the same solution in minutes with this tip: Inverse scramble, Yellow cross in 5 (preserve pair)
> ...


I don't have a cube here, but I am pretty sure the cross moves were in the order U R (or R U if U R doesn't preserve the pair) B F' L2

I will be home in about an hour and will post my solution then


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Comment: I’m very happy about the BLD solve



Nice on all fronts! You seem to be in good form for Ohio.
I'll hold my thumbs!

But no chance for me of beating you in any single event this week 
(if I don't cheat by copying Arnauds FMC )


----------



## Kian (Mar 23, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2x2-* (5.62), 7.70, (8.40), 7.60, 6.97 *Average- 7.42	*
*3x3x3-* 18.80, (22.51), 20.28, 21.69, (18.53) *Average- 20.26* 
*4x4x4-* 1:26.81, (1:31.39), 1:22.07, (1:19.17), 1:22.93 *Average- 1:23.94	*
*5x5x5-* (2:32.01), 2:26.51, 2:21.01, (1:58.30), 2:25.71 *Average- 2:24.41* 
Comment: 1:58.30 was a new PB by ELEVEN seconds. Ridiculously fast edges, non-lucky.
*2-4 Relay- 1:56.64*
*2-5 Relay- 4:40. 31*
*3x3 One Handed-* 54.07, (45.31), (56.12), 55.79, 52.36 *Average- 54.07*
*3x3x3 BLD*- *DNF*, DNF, DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 23, 2009)

Mats
2x2:	0:41.90	0:25.22	0:47.88	0:35.84	0:33.78	= 0:37.17
3x3:	1:03.28	0:45.32	1:03.09	0:58.38	1:00.75	= 1:00.74
4x4:	3:55.75	4:52.65	3:29.27	3:55.84	3:38.38	= 3:49.99 [PB four out of five sub-4 is good for me]
5x5:	9:03.25	12:19.65	11:47.52	9:54.21	13:24.94	= 11:20.46 [probably PB too]
2x2BLD:	1:15.34 DNF 1:07.81 = 01:07.81 
cannot understand how the last took so long
3x3BLD:	3:12.08 DNF 3:24.76 = 03:12.08 [back to normal]
4x4BLD:	DNF	DNF	DNF	= DNF [bad but avg time < 15 min. Some consolation]
5x5BLD:	DNF	DNF	DNF = DNF [Somewhat worse than last week ]
Multi: 2/2 09:11 = 2p [Too tired to attempt five. So I went for 2 ]
2-4Rel: 7:10.44 = 07:10.44
2-5Rel: 17:45.12 = 17:45.12 [PB]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mats
> 4x4BLD:	DNF	DNF	DNF	= DNF [bad but avg time < 15 min. Some consolation]


Nice times! Before long you'll be sub-10!

Nice stackmatted 2/2 multi, too! That's pretty good to be doing 2 cubes in under ten minutes when you're still averaging around 3 minutes for one!


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

The FMC, using the inverse scramble U2 F R' U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F' U L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U' D2 R2 D2

U R L2 F' B (Cross + save Pair 1)
U2 B' R U' R' (Insert Pair 1, create Pair 2)
B2 U2 B2 U' B (Insert Pair 2, create Pair 4)
D' U L U' L' D (Insert "keyhole" Pair 3, orient edges)
U2 B' U B (Insert Pair 4, permute edges)
B' R' B L' B' R B L (Last 3 corners with an inverted-mirrored OLL that is simply a commutator)

Total solution for the normal scramble:
L' B' R' B L B' R U' B U2 D' L U L' U' D B' U B2 U2 B2 R U R' B U2 B' F L2 R' U'

I reserve the right to look for a better insertion, but I don't think I will. I will do 4x4x4 FMC (instead?)

More results coming soon


----------



## jsh33 (Mar 23, 2009)

3x3: 22.77, 21.76, 22.08, 25.23, 20.38 = *22.20*
Trying to get sub-20!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> The FMC, using the inverse scramble U2 F R' U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F' U L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U' D2 R2 D2
> 
> U R L2 F' B (Cross + save Pair 1)
> U2 B' R U' R' (Insert Pair 1, create Pair 2)
> ...



Ah, so I was right until inserting pair 2 - I didn't see I could create pair 4 with a couple extra moves. Thanks - I have hopefully learned something. Nice solve.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > The FMC, using the inverse scramble U2 F R' U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F' U L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U' D2 R2 D2
> ...


Sorry for confusing you Mike. You were really close.


----------



## guusrs (Mar 23, 2009)

After a couple of weeks DNF's a sub-30 this week:
FMC: B L' U' F L R2 U' R U' F2 B U' B' U' R F R2 U2 L D' F2 D L' U' R2 U' F' R L (*29*)

explanation:
turn pre-scramble move L to understand: 
2x2x3: B L' U' F L R2 U' R U' F2 (10)
pseudo F2L: B U' B' U' R F R2 (17)
LL: U2 L D' F2 D L' U' R2 U' (26)
pseudo and pre-move correction: F' R L (29)

 Gus


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 23, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.25, 4.72, 2.88, 8.91, 3.12 = 3.70
lowut?

*sq1:* 19.84, 24.05, 18.06, 22.86, 24.11 = 22.25
nice

*clock:* 7.72, 7.02, 7.91, 8.47, 7.88 = 7.84


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2009)

guusrs said:


> After a couple of weeks DNF's a sub-30 this week:
> FMC: B L' U' F L R2 U' R U' F2 B U' B' U' R F R2 U2 L D' F2 D L' U' R2 U' F' R L (*29*)
> 
> explanation:
> ...


grrrrr.... Now I want to find a better cancellation 

No I don't


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 23, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.52*
14.42, (14.79), (11.35), 13.39, 12.76 

*3x3x3 OH: 33.06*
(27.80), 35.28, (36.19), 30.17, 33.72 

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:06.52*
2:06.52, DNF, DNF

*4x4x4: 1:20.73*
1:18.74, (1:15.12) [P], (1:25.18) [O], 1:24.25 [OP], 1:19.21 [O]


----------



## MistArts (Mar 23, 2009)

_Baian Liu_

*2x2x2:* (2.70), 6.04, 3.11, 5.40, (6.33) = 4.85
Comment: 1st and 3rd were easy...


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 23, 2009)

MistArts said:


> _Baian Liu_
> 
> *2x2x2:* (2.70), 6.04, 3.11, 5.40, (6.33) = 4.85
> Comment: 1st and 3rd were easy...



5th: 

x' y' U2 R' U' R U R'

R U R' U' R' F R F'

also easy


----------



## qqwref (Mar 23, 2009)

I did a couple of events.

*2x2*: 6.26 5.64 5.78 (5.01) (6.57) => 5.89
nothing lucky
*3x3*: (17.11) 15.62 15.03 14.37 (14.00) => 15.01
not bad
*4x4*: 56.31 (48.00) (57.13) 57.11 52.20 => 55.21
nice counting 52 
*5x5*: (1:34.00) (1:26.68) 1:27.49 1:27.82 1:28.72 => 1:28.01
pretty good, also consistent
*6x6*: 3:02.13 (3:35.17) (2:53.89) 3:18.56 2:59.29 => 3:06.66
counting sub-3, yeah! and the 2:59 was double parity, too.
*7x7*: (4:04.96) 4:37.13 4:45.35 4:34.70 (4:46.93) => 4:39.06
4:04 is PB!
*2BLD*: 1:33.96 DNF DNF => 1:33.96
LOL the last one has a solved layer, went too fast and was a Jperm off in like 18 sec total
*3OH*: (20.61) 27.62 (31.14) 25.15 26.12 => 26.30
normal, the 20 was nice tho
*3match*: 1:21.55 1:23.36 (1:12.74) (2:42.73) 1:13.11 => 1:19.34
messed up on #4 and basically had to restart, otherwise nice average
*2+3+4*: 1:21.70 => 1:21.70
bad 3x3, PLLskip on 4x4
*2+3+4+5*: 2:52.70 => 2:52.70
normal, 2+3+4 before 1:20 though
*2+3+4+5+6*: DNF => DNF
huge POP on 6x6, during OLL parity, at about 6:10
*2+3+4+5+6+7*: 10:33.92 => 10:33.92
finished 2-6 at about 6:00
*Clock*: 12.34 (18.51) 13.61 (11.76) 12.97 => 12.97
okay
*Square-1*: 40.67 (54.75) 41.35 (35.19) 42.36 => 41.46
clearly this is not my best event :|


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 23, 2009)

Gosh dangit Michael!!!!! I know you can do better at one-handed!!!


P.S. - congrats on your 7x7 PB


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice results Michael!


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 24, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 9.84, (6.80), (10.71), 10.47, 8.83 = *9.71*
woo, sub-10

*3x3x3: *29.06, 29.78, (23.36), (30.80), 29.31= *29.38*
sub-30 is good

*4x4x4: *2:40.03, 2:46.56, (2:30.97), (3:05.41), 2:54.81 = *2:47.13*

*5x5x5: *5:42.66, (5:11.33), 6:42.58, 5:25.77, (6:51.88) = *5:57.00*

*2x2x2 BLD: *1:59.81, 56.52, 8.30+ = *8.30*
last one was ridiculous, saw the speedsolve solution straight away, knew it would probably be +2, but hey. 

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 5:00.53 = *5:00.53*
first one popped, was probably going to be a pb as well. 

*3x3x3 Match:* (2:01.69), 2:35.31, 2:40.16, 2:27.33, (DNF) = *2:34.27*

*2-3-4 relay: 3:50.63*

*2-3-4-5 relay: 9:12.65*

*Pyraminx: *24.84, (27.59), 22.93, 25.68, (15.88) = *24.48*
pathetic pb average. 

*Snake: *4.91, (5.21), 5.02, (4.52), 4.56 = *4.84*
Yes, a pb average with no warm up.


----------



## Escher (Mar 24, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> *2x2x2:* 9.84, (6.80), (10.71), 10.47, 8.83 = *9.71*
> woo, sub-10



have you been taking my advice?


----------



## Edmund (Mar 24, 2009)

meh, ill post all my results in about 2 hours. i think im gonna do fewest moves maybe this week so i gave myself more time.
Oh and no magics  this week all mine are broke and i cant fix it without my one friends help who can fix em real quick.


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 24, 2009)

Escher said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2x2:* 9.84, (6.80), (10.71), 10.47, 8.83 = *9.71*
> ...



maybe  

I also got a sub-9 bld but as you know, it was very lucky.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 24, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Gosh dangit Michael!!!!! I know you can do better at one-handed!!!
> 
> P.S. - congrats on your 7x7 PB





AvGalen said:


> Nice results Michael!



Hah, yeah, I need to start practicing OH again... and thanks guys


----------



## Edmund (Mar 24, 2009)

3x3 Speed:
Average: 19.30
The solves: 18.67, 20.00, (18.06), 19.22, (23.63)
Cube: Diansheng
Comment: Bad

2x2 Speed:
Average: 5.28
The solves: 6.41, 5.36, (3.17), (7.46), 4.06
Cube: Black Eastsheen 2 
Comment: Pretty good. I failed in 3x3 this week so i dont feel 2 bad.

2x2 BLD
Best: 3.06?!
Average: DNF, DNF, 3.06
Cube: Black Eastsheen
Comment: It was just a quick CLL. So Im confuzzled. Didn't put this as a pb cuz the scramble was cheap


Edit
2-4 Relay:
Solve: 2:31.92
Cubes: Black Eastsheen, Diansheng, Rubik's
Comment: amazing 4x4. meh everything else
No OH or Magic this week. Just 3 events


----------



## Odin (Mar 25, 2009)

*3x3x3*
1. 34.81
2. 35.52
3. 48.54
4. 40.22
5. 52.09 

Average: 41.43 
Comment: So close to sub-40!!!!!


*3x3x3 One hand*
1. 1:34.24 (P.B.!)
2. 2:35.42
3. DNF
4. DNS
5. DNS

Average: DNF
Comment: I had to do the dishes so I didn't get to finish the average.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 25, 2009)

Wuqiong Fan

3x3 BLD: DNS, DNS, 3:37.34
2x2 BLD: DNS, DNS, 5.66+

What's up with the short 2x2 scrambles this week?


----------



## byu (Mar 25, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> What's up with the short 2x2 scrambles this week?



Well, as long as it can reach the desired scrambled position, it can be any length, right?


----------



## Kian (Mar 25, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Wuqiong Fan
> 
> 3x3 BLD: DNS, DNS, 3:37.34
> 2x2 BLD: DNS, DNS, 5.66+
> ...



That's how they are in competition now, too. They're optimal scrambles for random cube positions.


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 25, 2009)

Yalow (Updated):

3x3 Multi Blind: 0/2 = 24:00

 My very first attempt. Off by 6 on the first cube and off by 4 on the second.

Not sure about the time. I just wrote down the time when I started and finished, and rounded up.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Mar 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Wuqiong Fan
> ...



But in WCA competitions, the competitors aren't supposed to see the scrambles. In an online competition such as this, the competitors in almost all cases (I presume) do their own scrambling, so it makes sense to not have scrambles that are really short.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 25, 2009)

5x5: 2:56.86 2:58.96 3:47.84 3:24.18 3:40.43 = 3:21.19 (OK)
2-4 relay: 1:58.25 (amazing pb!!!)
2-5 relay: 5:45.19 (PB!!!)
pyraminx: 16.90 10.05 13.11 13.27 12.31 = 12.93 (good)
square1: 1:16.23 1:28.44 2:15.92 1:37.40 1:36.33 = 1:34.05 (i suck at square-1)
snake: 12.79 9.61 11.22 12.41 14.20 = 12.41


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 26, 2009)

*2:* (2.34) 4.53 4.71+ 6.86 (7.15) = *5.37*
Dang +2s... and I fail at 2x2x2.

*3:* (14.43) 17.38 15.36 15.15 (18.19) = *15.96*
Sub-16... I suck.

*4:* 1:19.33OP (1:35.25P) (1:14.02O) 1:19.88O 1:14.90 = *1:18.04*
On white ES.

*5:* 2:48.91 2:25.22 (2:11.81) 2:20.13 DNF (2:20.22) = *2:31.42*
On a black ES, because my V-5 broke. On the last solve, I put the cube down too hard, and the core broke (lolwut...)

*7:* 6:59.90 7:12.27 (11:45.21) (6:51.00) 6:53.66 = *7:01.94*
On third, a yellow-green edge group popped out, and I took from 4 to 5 minutes to find the pieces.

*3BLD:* DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
First one was 2:16.34, but I corrected parity wrong (I thought I had to switch UFL with UBL, when I had to switch UFR with UBL... I suck). 3OP

*3OH:* (23.21+) 28.93 26.58 26.90 (29.66) = *27.47*
Nice first solve, but I think I scrambled wrong. Oh well.

*Sq-1:* 25.94 24.59P (21.83) (28.11P) 27.47P = *26.00*
I'm getting a little better... All sub-30.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2009)

cuBerBruce said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...


I have wondered about this myself, but I decided it wouldn't matter because
a) you don't look at the scramble
b) you _should_ "flip it in the air" so you get a few random cube-positions as well
c) for 3x3x3_fmc it really doesn't matter to my solution if the scramble is an optimal 15 or an optimal 19

The advantage of the new, short scrambles are that they are faster to perform and are truely random, just like the 3x3x3 scrambles and pyraminx scrambles are now


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 26, 2009)

Only the 5 real solves
*2x2x2*: *3.96 *7.59 9.21 8.25 *28.16* = *8.35*
*3x3x3*: 25,90 25.65 26.30 *26.86* *17.81* = *25.95
4x4x4*:* 1:17.46* 1:21.53 1:31.41 *1:46.86* 1:32.11 = *1:28.35*
*5x5x5*: 2:15.40 *2:07.58* *2:24.55* 2:16.81 2:13.19 = *2:15.13
6x6x6*: 4:55.65 4:51.25 4:58.55 *5:40.00 4:51.96* = *4:55.39*
*7x7x7*: 7:06.43 6:45.03 *8:40.72* *6:27.09* 7:13.44 = *7:01.63
2x2x2_bf*: *1:24.90* 1:06.30 *35.11* = *35.11*
*3x3x3_bf*:* DNF DNF 6:32.30* = *6:32.30
3x3x3_oh*: *39.80* 41.46 *46.15* 44.65 42.90 = *43.00*
*3x3x3_match*: 1:10.80 1:22.61 *1:09.77* 1:17.11 *DNF* = *1:16.84*
*333_FMC*: *31* (see before)
*234-Relay*: *2:06.18
2345-Relay*: *4:36.46*
*23456-Relay*: *9:14.30
234567-Relay*: *16:44.62*
*Magic*: 1,72 1.61 2.52 *1.59* *2.72* = *1.95*
*Master Magic*: 5.71 *6.58* *5.43* 6.46 5.66 = *5.94*
*Clock*: *14.43* 14.56 *16.77* 15.68 15.78 = *15.34
MegaMinx*: *2:41.72* 3:00.86 *3:05.72* 2:49.94 2:52.47 = *2:54.42*
*PyraMinx*: *8.90* *22.02* 13.36 11.06 15.81 = *13.41*
*Square-1*: 1:04.44 *1:21.50* 57.80* 54.80* 1:16.18 = *1:06.14*

The 6:32.30 3x3x3_bf would have been a sub 4 PB, but just before finishing I realised I switched 2 edge 3 cycles. Because I already had 2 DNF's I decided not to take any risk and just undid almost everything, fixed it and solved it. Seeing the solved cube made it worth it.


----------



## Goater (Mar 27, 2009)

*3x3x3*: (20.24) 15.98 17.23 (13.52) 17.86 => *17.02*

*3x3x3 OH*: 33.09 (29.27) (47.22) 35.78 41.14 => *36.67*

*3x3x3 BLD*: 3:00.88 3:27.22 DNF => *3:00.88*

*3x3x3 MultiBLD*: 1/2 (9:09.74) => 0 pts (9:09.74)

*3x3x3 match-the-scramble*: (1:39.67) 1:24.72 1:23.58 1:30.45 (1:13.78) => 1:26.25

*Pyraminx*: 5.16 (15.42) 6.30 (5.00) 7.36 => 6.27


*3x3x3 FM*: x2 y D2 R F' D' U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R U' R2 U2 R U R2 D R2 U' R D' F' B' R2 F B (27 HTM)

Scramble: D2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F D F2 D2 L2 U2 R F' U2
EOLine: x2 y D2 R F' D' U2 B2
2x2x3: L2 D2 L2 D2
F2L: R U' R2 U2 R U R' U'
LL: U R' D R2 U' R D' F' B' R2 F B

Quite lucky, but however better than 31-moves backup solution:
EOLine: B U' . F D2 R2 D2 U2 F2
Left block: U R2 U2 R' L U2 L'
All but 3 corners: U2 R' U R U' R' U R2 U' R'
Last 3 corners: put [U' B2 U, F'] at "."


----------



## scylla (Mar 27, 2009)

> For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.



So F means the first front slice and Fw the first two?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2009)

scylla said:


> > For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
> 
> 
> 
> So F means the first front slice and Fw the first two?



Yes and no 
Slice is reserved as a name for "inner" layers.
So Fw means the outermost and next layer, i.e 2.
F means the first but is not called a slice.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2009)

*Results week 2009-12*

*2x2x2*(22)

 3.48 Escher
 3.70 Vault312
 4.10 fazrulz
 4.85 MistArts
 5.10 MTGjumper
 5.28 Edmund
 5.37 not_kevin
 5.48 Yalow
 5.89 qqwref
 6.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 6.74 Ellis
 7.42 Kian
 7.90 hippofluff
 8.35 AvGalen
 9.24 Lord Voldemort
 9.25 Mike Hughey
 9.71 cookingfat
 10.42 PeterV
 13.30 Yes, We Can!
 13.51 Edam
 37.17 MatsBergsten
 46.28 msemtd
*3x3x3 *(30)

 13.52 Sa967St
 13.54 fazrulz
 14.47 MTGjumper
 15.01 qqwref
 15.84 Escher
 15.96 not_kevin
 17.02 Goater
 17.61 ananbc
 18.69 Ellis
 19.30 Edmund
 19.44 trying-to-speedcube...
 19.91 byu
 20.26 Kian
 21.16 Benny
 22.08 hippofluff
 22.20 jsh33
 23.11 Lord Voldemort
 23.27 mande
 25.53 Edam
 25.54 Mike Hughey
 25.56 Yalow
 25.95 AvGalen
 29.04 PeterV
 29.38 cookingfat
 31.15 snowmous
 41.43 Odin
 44.77 Yes, We Can!
 54.16 msemtd
 55.31 alifiantoadinugroho
 1:00.74 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(19)

 55.21 qqwref
 58.56 fazrulz
 1:07.86 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:13.52 MTGjumper
 1:16.21 Escher
 1:16.98 EmersonHerrmann
 1:18.04 not_kevin
 1:20.73 Sa967St
 1:21.58 Ellis
 1:23.94 Kian
 1:28.35 AvGalen
 1:39.48 Benny
 1:48.16 Mike Hughey
 1:52.96 hippofluff
 2:29.75 byu
 2:47.13 cookingfat
 2:51.47 Lord Voldemort
 3:49.99 MatsBergsten
 4:09.89 msemtd
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:28.01 qqwref
 1:44.41 fazrulz
 2:09.60 Benny
 2:10.72 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:12.47 Ellis
 2:15.13 AvGalen
 2:23.78 EmersonHerrmann
 2:24.41 Kian
 2:31.42 not_kevin
 2:38.53 Mike Hughey
 3:21.19 hippofluff
 3:32.59 Edam
 5:57.00 cookingfat
 7:23.19 msemtd
11:20.46 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:06.66 qqwref
 4:28.53 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:44.59 Ellis
 4:47.21 Benny
 4:55.39 AvGalen
 5:19.03 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:39.06 qqwref
 6:29.42 Benny
 6:43.44 trying-to-speedcube...
 7:01.63 AvGalen
 7:01.94 not_kevin
 7:42.76 Ellis
 7:45.26 Mike Hughey
10:31.80 fazrulz
19:32.33 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 24.18 EmersonHerrmann
 26.30 qqwref
 27.47 not_kevin
 32.72 Escher
 33.06 Sa967St
 36.67 Goater
 39.16 trying-to-speedcube...
 41.92 MTGjumper
 43.00 AvGalen
 49.37 mande
 51.39 Mike Hughey
 51.65 hippofluff
 54.07 Kian
 1:02.80 Lord Voldemort
 1:26.83 Edam
 DNF Odin
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 2:11.52 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 3.06 Edmund
 3.50 trying-to-speedcube...
 3.52 fazrulz
 5.14 Escher
 5.40 Yalow
 5.66 fanwuq
 8.30 cookingfat
 35.11 AvGalen
 35.58 Mike Hughey
 1:07.81 MatsBergsten
 1:33.96 qqwref
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 58.29 byu
 2:02.97 Mike Hughey
 2:06.52 Sa967St
 2:34.17 mande
 3:00.88 Goater
 3:12.08 MatsBergsten
 3:37.34 fanwuq
 5:00.53 cookingfat
 6:32.30 AvGalen
 DNF not_kevin
 DNF Kian
 DNF trying-to-speedcube...
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 8:42.61 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF byu
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

15:50.16 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

10/10 Mike Hughey
2/2 MatsBergsten
1/2 Goater
1/2 trying-to-speedcube...
0/2 Yalow
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 1:16.84 AvGalen
 1:19.34 qqwref
 1:26.25 Goater
 1:29.00 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:43.99 mande
 1:51.89 Mike Hughey
 2:34.27 cookingfat
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:21.70 qqwref
 1:21.70 fazrulz
 1:40.73 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:43.55 Escher
 1:47.40 Ellis
 1:56.64 Kian
 1:58.25 hippofluff
 2:06.18 AvGalen
 2:30.33 Mike Hughey
 2:31.92 Edmund
 2:57.14 Yalow
 3:46.72 Lord Voldemort
 3:50.63 cookingfat
 7:10.44 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:52.70 qqwref
 3:02.89 fazrulz
 3:56.92 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:05.51 Ellis
 4:36.46 AvGalen
 4:40.00 Kian
 4:55.25 Mike Hughey
 5:45.19 hippofluff
 9:12.65 cookingfat
11:42.38 Lord Voldemort
17:45.12 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(5)

 8:18.11 trying-to-speedcube...
 8:31.03 Ellis
 9:14.30 AvGalen
11:27.54 Mike Hughey
 DNF qqwref
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(5)

10:33.92 qqwref
14:55.89 trying-to-speedcube...
16:44.62 AvGalen
17:56.44 Ellis
20:42.57 Mike Hughey
*Magic*(3)

 1.95 AvGalen
 2.65 Mike Hughey
 DNF Edam
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.67 Mike Hughey
 5.94 AvGalen
*Snake*(3)

 4.83 cookingfat
 12.14 hippofluff
 18.39 msemtd
*Clock*(4)

 7.84 Vault312
 12.97 qqwref
 15.34 AvGalen
 25.59 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(8)

 6.27 Goater
 9.42 Yalow
 12.90 hippofluff
 13.41 AvGalen
 13.89 Escher
 23.14 Mike Hughey
 24.48 cookingfat
 1:30.16 msemtd
*Megaminx*(4)

 2:15.59 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:54.42 AvGalen
 3:12.17 Mike Hughey
 7:21.57 msemtd
*Square-1*(9)

 22.25 Vault312
 26.00 not_kevin
 33.13 MTGjumper
 41.46 qqwref
 42.79 fazrulz
 54.33 Mike Hughey
 1:06.14 AvGalen
 1:11.81 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:34.06 hippofluff
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

27 Goater
29 guusrs
31 AvGalen
39 Mike Hughey
40 mande
43 trying-to-speedcube...
*4x4x4 fewest moves*(2)

94 cuBerBruce
112 trying-to-speedcube...

*Contest results*

232 trying-to-speedcube...
223 Mike Hughey
210 qqwref
190 AvGalen
154 fazrulz
129 Ellis
123 not_kevin
119 Escher
96 Goater
95 MTGjumper
95 Kian
93 hippofluff
80 Sa967St
75 cookingfat
74 Benny
73 MatsBergsten
64 Edmund
60 mande
57 Yalow
56 byu
52 EmersonHerrmann
51 Lord Voldemort
42 Vault312
39 msemtd
37 Edam
26 ananbc
21 MistArts
20 fanwuq
18 PeterV
18 jsh33
17 cuBerBruce
15 guusrs
13 Yes, We Can!
13 Odin
9 snowmous
5 alifiantoadinugroho


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 27, 2009)

grrr Ville finally doesnt compete and then Escher beats me. I fear I am doomed to forever be 2nd place in 2x2 

also, I don't have any plans this weekend so I think I'll finish the whole weekly comp for 13.


----------



## Escher (Mar 27, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> grrr Ville finally doesnt compete and then Escher beats me. I fear I am doomed to forever be 2nd place in 2x2
> 
> also, I don't have any plans this weekend so I think I'll finish the whole weekly comp for 13.



I think that was my PB average of 5, so I would be surprised if you don't beat me in the next weekly competition. 
Perhaps you should bribe a moderator to ban ville from posting for a week


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmmm. I won. I'm happy.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 27, 2009)

> 2x2x2 Blindfolded
> 
> * 1. 3.06 Edmund
> 2. 3.50 trying-to-speedcube...
> ...



WOW! You 6 are really amazing! Faster then me doing it normal xD


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes said:


> > 2x2x2 Blindfolded
> >
> > * 1. 3.06 Edmund
> > 2. 3.50 trying-to-speedcube...
> ...



Not really  try the scramble.

I lol'd when I saw that a lot of the really good BLD-ers were at the bottom of 2x2 BLD XD


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 27, 2009)

I really should have done 234 and MMinx. I should stop being busy and ill...


----------



## byu (Mar 27, 2009)

I finally won 3x3 BLD this week!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 28, 2009)

I want Brian to do one-handed...


----------



## Odin (Mar 28, 2009)

Woot! Hopfully ill get a sub 40 average next in the next comp...
(YAY for DNFs/DNSs)!


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I want Brian to do one-handed...



If you're talking about me (there's at least 3 Brians on the forums), I did OH this week (2009-13)


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2009)

He means Brian Loftus (Lofty)


----------



## vloc15 (Apr 8, 2009)

*3x3x3*
1. 20.17 
2. 24.19 
3. 23.14 
4. 26.47 
5. 24.18 
*3x3x3 MTS* 
1. 13.65
2. 8.57
3. 10.33
4. 9.63
5. 9.83


----------



## byu (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, stop.

1. These competitions are over. Compete in the current one.

2. You're missing the point of MTS


----------

